# recommended HD



## carysb7478 (Jun 26, 2007)

I've got a series 2 TiVo brand 24004a. I want to stick a 500gb drive in there to replace the 80gb thats in there right now and was wondering what are recommended right now. I found a good deal on the seagate barracuda 7200.10 500gb for $109. Will that work ok? Should I get a HD cooling fan? Would it be ok to run my originial drive as a B drive or will that draw too much power? Thanks in advance for helping a noob


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Welcome to Tivo Community!

Seagates are highly recommended. A hard drive cooling fan is a good idea, too. Best to simply replace your current Tivo drive because dual-drive Tivo's have double the chances of problems down the road.


----------



## carysb7478 (Jun 26, 2007)

also, the one I found for $109 has an 8mb buffer memory and there is the same one with a 16mb buffer memory for $10 more. Is it worth it to get the 16mb one? 

I also found a Maxtor diamond max 500gb w/16mb of buffer memory for $99. Which of these should I get? TIA


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

IMO stay away from both the Seagate and the Maxtor. I would recommend Western Digital drives.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

carysb7478 said:


> also, the one I found for $109 has an 8mb buffer memory and there is the same one with a 16mb buffer memory for $10 more. Is it worth it to get the 16mb one?
> 
> I also found a Maxtor diamond max 500gb w/16mb of buffer memory for $99. Which of these should I get? TIA


Buffer size makes no difference. Some folks still prefer 5400rpm drives instead of 7200rpm drives because they run cooler. But they're getting harder to find.


----------



## carysb7478 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for the replies....so is the seagate a good choice? why did supasta say to stay away from them and go with WD? Which cooling fans work the best? Anything else I need to know about this project? Thanks so much...


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

carysb7478 said:


> thanks for the replies....so is the seagate a good choice? why did supasta say to stay away from them and go with WD? Which cooling fans work the best? Anything else I need to know about this project? Thanks so much...


To clarify, I said that I would recommend WD drives...
It has to do with personal experience. I bought a Seagate drive for my DT upgrade. It sounded like a freight train in my living room. SO, I figured it to be a bad drive. Exchanged it. Put the new one in and it was just as loud. Took it back and got a WD drive (which is what I have always used in my computers, I bought the Seagate due to the cheap price.) The WD is still running whisper quiet.

Now, there are the new Db35 Seagate drives which I have heard nothing but good things about.

This is a simple issue of personal preference. I HIGHLY suggest that you do your research on drives. Read online reviews, consider price, warranty length, etc. There are a lot of things to think about.

Secondly, I also agree that you should do a simple single-drive upgrade.


----------



## HappyGuy (Aug 6, 2003)

Has anyone used the Seagate SV35 Series 500GB drive? Newegg has it for $99 and it is designed for 24/7 video surveillance applications. Looks like it could be a winner.
.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

HappyGuy said:


> Has anyone used the Seagate SV35 Series 500GB drive? Newegg has it for $99 and it is designed for 24/7 video surveillance applications. Looks like it could be a winner.


I saw that Newegg price too and was wondering the same thing. Anyone have any experience with a SV35 in a Tivo?

--Jeff


----------



## HappyGuy (Aug 6, 2003)

bump for continued interest


----------



## marcelh (Jun 21, 2004)

AlphaDelta said:


> I saw that Newegg price too and was wondering the same thing. Anyone have any experience with a SV35 in a Tivo?
> 
> --Jeff


I tried to upgrade my HR10-250 with this drive along with another Seagate and
it fried! Still cannot figure out why, Tried again with a 400 Gb Seagate and it fried
again!!! For some reason the "A" drive keeps shorting out unless you use a
different drive? It worked the 3rd time with the original drive as "A" and a 250
Seagate as "B"

Marcel


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

Deleted because I don't know what I'm talking about. Sorry.


----------



## HappyGuy (Aug 6, 2003)

DaveLessnau said:


> From Anandtech, it looks like the Samsung SpinPoint T166 500GB might be a good drive.


This appears to be an SATA only drive.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

HappyGuy said:


> This appears to be an SATA only drive.


Darn. I didn't even notice that. I double-checked on the Samsung site and the whole series looks to be SATA only. I'm going to edit my original post and remove that info: I don't want to mess anyone up. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought I would share these two current deals:

Seagate 250GB Ultra DMA/100 for $49.99
http://www.outpost.com/product/4596257

Maxtor 300GB Ultra DMA/100 for $59.99
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4987821
A little birdie told me that inside this box you will find a 320GB rebadged SEAGATE drive.

Agreed that these are smaller than 500GB but thought someone might be interested.

Edit : The deals are dead now. - 10th August


----------

